
A well-engineered and open source ASP.NET MVC application? - atko
I would love to hear what HN userbase considers to be a well-engineered ASP.NET MVC application. While this term is vague, I am fairly confident that majority of you here used the term &quot;well-engineered&quot; or something to that end. There is a ton of blog posts&#x2F;articles about various principles, patterns and best practices, but I have yet to see a single open source web application which truly covers everything. Please submit a link to the repository and discuss why you consider the application to be well-engineered.
======
sharemywin
Not open source need a plurasight membership but I thought this course pretty
far along on the "well-engineered" architecture(if it's the one I was thinking
of).

[https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/building-securing-
restfu...](https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/building-securing-restful-api-
aspdotnet)

~~~
atko
Thanks, I'll definitely check it out. I found mvcforum to be surprisingly well
built
([https://github.com/YodasMyDad/mvcforum](https://github.com/YodasMyDad/mvcforum))
but even there you could see major changes had to be made at some point (like
completely dropping the repository layer in release 1.8).

